# Ksd Hana Clone Mini - Dna20



## Tom (1/7/14)

I have been using VW devices again, for the past 3 weeks. In combination with the Kayfuns I have. After buying the second Kayfun it is quite nice to vape a tank on a regulated mod. There are always different flavours in either of them.

Now back to topic:

I bought the KSD Hana mini clone because I needed a portable device after having lost a mech mod, the Orochi. With a Kayfun. It must have slipped out of my pocket in a taxi.
Thinking about the necessary requirements....portability, decent battery life, less easy to slip out of pockets  I came across this little device. I liked the added 5W to the previously used SVD mod. Price was good enough for me to pull the trigger.

Btw, KSD is the manufacturer of the Vamo devices. I never owned one, but this seems quite popular among vapers, one reads about Vamo's often in various forums.

Now I have been using it for about 1.5 weeks. Went to public World Cup viewing, took it to work or simply vaped it at home. And I am really convinced that this is great! It lasts during a work day, it hits decent...even in direct comparison, 15W on the Hana and 15W on the SVD. Clear winner is the Hana. Although I cannot explain it...there is more oomph on the Hana. As I type I am testing it.... changing a Kayfun, 1.4 Ohm setup after a couple of puffs.
Hmm, one possible reason for the added punch.... I removed the airflow adjustment screw from the Kayfun a week ago. Now the SVD has small holes in the beauty ring, and the Hana clone has grooves. This will allow more airflow, doubled up now through the normal airflow hole in the side as well as thru the bottom. However, that is just a theory...the upright airflow channel to the coil is still the same bottleneck.

It fits perfectly into a hand. One thing i did not like about the SVD was that it looked like a laser sword. Non vapers would always identify it as this . This Hana is stylish, looks gr8 standing up on a table.

One negative so far....the resistance reading is not right. i read about that in other forums as well. When I check ohms on the SVD, as I do for the past 6 months, its 0.2Ohms lower then on the Hana mod. Brings back to mind....I need a proper ohms meter. 

Well, I have trashed my plans for another authentic mech mod. I am happy atm, and will wait for the first good high power, high end VW devices. 50W minimum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xhale (1/7/14)

thanks for the insight. I eagerly postman-stalkiing for my little hana too
Can I ask how you know it is KSD that made it?


----------



## Tom (1/7/14)

Xhale said:


> thanks for the insight. I eagerly postman-stalkiing for my little hana too
> Can I ask how you know it is KSD that made it?


 
http://www.dampfplanet.de/KSD-HANA-MODZ-Mini-DNA-20

good to see you back, btw


----------



## Xhale (1/7/14)

Tom said:


> http://www.dampfplanet.de/KSD-HANA-MODZ-Mini-DNA-20
> 
> good to see you back, btw


never left
on the link, the first youtbe video in the product description, he says it is an 18500 lipo..is that right? doesnt sound right..its got soldered on wires with jst connectors. I'm only asking 'coz I cheaped out and got the dual 800mah lipo variant fasttech si selling, and plan to put it in a turnigy 1200mah lipo (or keep it as a backup) (the same battery as the vaporshark uses), but here is another battery variant...hmm...


----------



## Tom (1/7/14)

its a 1500mah batt

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

